# PIC mikrokontrolleri >  Kāds var vienkāršoti paskaidrot kas ir EEPROM ?

## jamtnt

Lasot un uzzinot informāciju par mikrokonrolieriem saskāros ar tādu lietu ka īsti nevaru izprast ar ko EEPROM atšķirās no programmas ierakstīšans mikrokontrolieti, iespējams ka kaut ko murgoju. Bet nevaru saprast kas ir EEPROM un ko ar to var darīt un kur izmantot pēc definīcijas zinu ko tas nozīmē bet neizprotu tās pielietojumu.

----------


## jeecha

Ja runa ir par to ko mikrokontrolieru razhotaaji sauc par datu EEPROM - to izmanto lai pierakstiitu informaaciju kura kontroliera darba laikaa var mainiities un kura jaasaglabaa arii kad tiek norauta baroshana. Liidziigi kaa ar datora cieto disku.

----------


## jamtnt

> Ja runa ir par to ko mikrokontrolieru razhotaaji sauc par datu EEPROM - to izmanto lai pierakstiitu informaaciju kura kontroliera darba laikaa var mainiities un kura jaasaglabaa arii kad tiek norauta baroshana. Liidziigi kaa ar datora cieto disku.


 Tas ir tā ja iekārtas darbības laikā lietotājs grib mainīt iestatījumus tad šo informāciju saglābā EEPROM kad tiek iekārta atslēgta no strāvas un piestrāvas pieslēgšanas lietotājs jau strādā ar saviem iestātījumiem nevis ražotāja?
Tas nozīmē ja iekārtā ir vienkārša darbība un tai ir konstantas funkcijas kuras lietotājam nav jāmaina tad EEPROM nemaz nevajag? 
Pareizi esmu sapratis?

----------


## next

> Tas ir tā ja iekārtas darbības laikā lietotājs grib mainīt iestatījumus tad šo informāciju saglābā EEPROM kad tiek iekārta atslēgta no strāvas un piestrāvas pieslēgšanas lietotājs jau strādā ar saviem iestātījumiem nevis ražotāja?
> Tas nozīmē ja iekārtā ir vienkārša darbība un tai ir konstantas funkcijas kuras lietotājam nav jāmaina tad EEPROM nemaz nevajag? 
> Pareizi esmu sapratis?


 Razhotaajam ar var nodereet.
Piemeeram lai ierobezhotu iekaartas darbiibas laiku, gadiijumam ja useris aizmirst samaksaat.

----------


## jamtnt

> Tas ir tā ja iekārtas darbības laikā lietotājs grib mainīt iestatījumus tad šo informāciju saglābā EEPROM kad tiek iekārta atslēgta no strāvas un piestrāvas pieslēgšanas lietotājs jau strādā ar saviem iestātījumiem nevis ražotāja?
> Tas nozīmē ja iekārtā ir vienkārša darbība un tai ir konstantas funkcijas kuras lietotājam nav jāmaina tad EEPROM nemaz nevajag? 
> Pareizi esmu sapratis?
> 
> 
>  Razhotaajam ar var nodereet.
> Piemeeram lai ierobezhotu iekaartas darbiibas laiku, gadiijumam ja useris aizmirst samaksaat.


  Cik saprotu EEPROM ir atmiņa kuru var programmēt no iekārtas, uz tās saglabāt dažādus datus iekārtas lietošanas laikā.
Kā piemēram iekārtas darba stundu uzskaite?

----------


## M_J

Reizēm gadās situācijas, kad ar EEPROM ir "par īsu". Tādā gadījumā saglabājamos datus var noglabāt arī programmai paredzētajā atmiņā. Tas gan tikai gadījumā ja mikrokontrolierim ir paredzēta "self-programming" iespēja. Tas gan ir drusku sarežģītāk, kā darboties ar EEPROMu. Arī garantēto ieraksta reižu skaits mazāks.

----------


## jamtnt

> Reizēm gadās situācijas, kad ar EEPROM ir "par īsu". Tādā gadījumā saglabājamos datus var noglabāt arī programmai paredzētajā atmiņā. Tas gan tikai gadījumā ja mikrokontrolierim ir paredzēta "self-programming" iespēja. Tas gan ir drusku sarežģītāk, kā darboties ar EEPROMu. Arī garantēto ieraksta reižu skaits mazāks.


 Tad saprotu ka EEPROM nav īsti paredzēts ilglaicīgai un vairāk kārtējai datu-jaunu iestatījumu parākstīšanai un saglabāšanai. Tad jau sanāk ka tādām darbībām izmantot labāk mikroprocesoru vai es ko nepareizi atkal domāju?

----------


## M_J

Protams, ka EEPROM tam IR paredzēts. EEPROM vienkārši nav vienīgā vieta, kur tādus datus saglabāt. Ja saglabājamo datu ir milzīgs lērums, tad kādu daļu, retāk maināmos, var nobāzt programmas atmiņas neizmantotajā daļā.

----------


## JDat

Par EEPROM varētu teikt tā: Tev ir projekts signalizācija ar ciparu pogām un kodiem katram lietotājam. Ja esi strādājis normālā uzņēmumā, tad tev ir bijusi saskarsme ar tādu signalizāciju. Paliek aktuāls jautājums: kor tiek glabāti tie visi signalizācijas kodi? Tu tagad taisi (teorētiski) tādu signalizāciju. Uzraksti PIC programmu kontrolierim un ielādē Flash atmiņā (program memory). Uzstādi signalizāciju objektā. Tagad tev jāievada visi lietotāju kodi tavā signalizācijā. Tu uz signalizācijas pults saspaidi vajadzīgās pogu kombinācijas un ievadi lietotāju piekļuves kodus. Jautājums kur glabāt tos kodu? ierakstam tos kodus EEPROM atmiņā. Pie katras koda ievades, lasam kodus no EEPROM un salīdzinam ar to ko lietotājs ievadījis. Ja viss OK, tad atslēdzam trauksmi, ja nepareizi, tad kontrolieris savieno releja kontaktus un no sienas izlec kulaks ar boksa cimdu. Tas ir viens no EEPROM pielietojumiem. Respektīvi vieta kur var rakstīt un lasīt informāciju nebaidoties, ka elektrības pazušanas gadījumā dati pazudīs. Kaut kā tā.

----------


## jamtnt

> Par EEPROM varētu teikt tā: Tev ir projekts signalizācija ar ciparu pogām un kodiem katram lietotājam. Ja esi strādājis normālā uzņēmumā, tad tev ir bijusi saskarsme ar tādu signalizāciju. Paliek aktuāls jautājums: kor tiek glabāti tie visi signalizācijas kodi? Tu tagad taisi (teorētiski) tādu signalizāciju. Uzraksti PIC programmu kontrolierim un ielādē Flash atmiņā (program memory). Uzstādi signalizāciju objektā. Tagad tev jāievada visi lietotāju kodi tavā signalizācijā. Tu uz signalizācijas pults saspaidi vajadzīgās pogu kombinācijas un ievadi lietotāju piekļuves kodus. Jautājums kur glabāt tos kodu? ierakstam tos kodus EEPROM atmiņā. Pie katras koda ievades, lasam kodus no EEPROM un salīdzinam ar to ko lietotājs ievadījis. Ja viss OK, tad atslēdzam trauksmi, ja nepareizi, tad kontrolieris savieno releja kontaktus un no sienas izlec kulaks ar boksa cimdu. Tas ir viens no EEPROM pielietojumiem. Respektīvi vieta kur var rakstīt un lasīt informāciju nebaidoties, ka elektrības pazušanas gadījumā dati pazudīs. Kaut kā tā.


 
 ::   izlec kulaks ar boksa cimdu! 

Ir skaidrība nākusi man par EEPROM un tā pielietojumu praksē. Paldies visiem par atsaucību!

----------


## JDat

> izlec kulaks ar boksa cimdu! 
> 
> Ir skaidrība nākusi man par EEPROM un tā pielietojumu praksē. Paldies visiem par atsaucību!


 Nu bet kā tad savādāk? Tikai ar kulaku.  :: 

Man ikdienā apgrozās daudz procesoru. Interesanta lieta ko novēroju. Moderniem procesoriem nav uz PCB baterijas (veciem kādreiz bija). Pagrozot procesora kloķus izmanās parametri. Izslēdzu un ieslēdzu elektrību, uzstādījumi paliek. Jautājums, kā procesors atceras uzrādījumus? PRotams ka saglabā iekš EEPROM.

Rezumē: EEPROM ir paredzēt glabāt datus, kuri ir jāsaglabā kamēr procesors ir izslēgts. Par Self programming pagaidām nerunāsim (laba fīča). Pieņemsim ka procesors nemāk taisīt Self programmig. Rezultātā vienīgā vieta kur var ilgstoši glabāt Config parametrus ir EEPROM.

----------

